# Shark tries to pop his head off!



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...he had to clean out his wet suit after that trip!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a big old tiger right there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

He just wanted a little taste!


----------

